# Furry themed car



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

*Link removed due to people douching about it.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2012)

why would you do this


----------



## Ames (Sep 26, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol nice.


----------



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

Why would I not? <.>


----------



## Smelge (Sep 26, 2012)

You paid money for that?


----------



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

Pffft no, in game cash...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anybody try and ram you off the road?


----------



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, there are always those douchebags that do that on purpose to anyone... So yes, but not because of the design


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2012)

Wox said:


> not because of the design



Sure.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> why would you do this



Not that bad. I saw an artist (not giving the name) who got his naked anthro pokemon characters painted on his ACTUAL car. This is nothing. I should go find the picture again before some idiot says I'm bullshitting. I wish.


----------



## Percy (Sep 26, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Not that bad. I saw an artist (not giving the name) who got his naked anthro pokemon characters painted on his ACTUAL car. This is nothing. I should go find the picture again before some idiot says I'm bullshitting. I wish.



I have to see this. Just so I can laugh at the guy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2012)

Wox said:


> Well, there are always those douchebags that do that on purpose to anyone... So yes, but not because of the design



I know I would do it because of the design.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2012)

Percy said:


> I have to see this. Just so I can laugh at the guy.



I'm seriously looking for it now. It's been a few years since I've seen it. I'm trying every term I can think of. Even the furries on the main site thought is was pretty nuts. Of course, they put it nicely.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

Why a Mazda furai though? So many better cars in the game...


----------



## Big_Husky (Sep 26, 2012)

FURai XD I like thse cars, they handle great.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Why a Mazda furai though? So many better cars in the game...



Goteki 45 is best car in game.


----------



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, I did it because of the fur in it, the original plan was for it to have furrai on it, but it didn't work out that way...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

Furais aren't  even real race cars.


----------



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, technically they are, they aren't street legal anywhere, so I guess that makes them race cars


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

They are concept cars, about only 15 were made and neither of them have ever been in a race.  Check out the Mazda 787b, now that's a race car.


----------



## Wox (Sep 26, 2012)

touche


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

Stool looks nice though, don't get me wrong :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 26, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Not that bad. I saw an artist (not giving the name) who got his naked anthro pokemon characters painted on his ACTUAL car. This is nothing. I should go find the picture again before some idiot says I'm bullshitting. I wish.


I hope his tires get slashed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

I must see this car.  It will please me.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 26, 2012)

This Forza car is not furry enough.  You should also have cat ears on the hood and a tail coming out near the exhaust.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Even if you don't like it at least it's not covered in genitals, henti, swastikas, or other offensive material like 95% of the cars in that game do. It's pretty cool but I'm much more of a minimalist when it comes to designing cars; I focus more on paint than on decals.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't seen one offensive car in that game.  Most paint jobs like you described get reported.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I haven't seen one offensive car in that game.  Most paint jobs like you described get reported.



They were much much more common in Forza 2; I remember going through four pages of cars and not seeing a single SFW car in the bunch. It was all tentacle rape and swastikas so it's no wonder they upped the reporting system in newer games. Most recent one I've played was 3 so I'm not sure what it's like in 4.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2012)

4 is extremely tame.  Worst I've seen is animu girls with big boobies.  Clothed of course.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 27, 2012)

A certain clip from The Office and shouting "NO NO NO" comes to mind.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 27, 2012)

Even disregarding the hood design, which makes me "wtf" enough, as it is,
who in the hell thought it was a good idea to write "furry" all over the car, as if that wasn't obvious from the hood image and paws?
Please slap this person.
They are in dire need of a good backhand.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2012)

Honestly wtf is your guys problem? He wanted a furry themed car and got one.  
Theres no reason to socially castrate this guy for wanting a fur themed car.  Holy shit people, get the fuck over it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh...At first I thought this was a real car.  I'm not much of a car person as you can probably guess.


----------



## Wox (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, peeps, the design is not as bad as you are making it, I guarantee most of you can't design anything close with preset shapes in the game, PLUS the guy's mom just recently died, so cut him some slack, okay? Jeez, it saddens me to see so much hate on something that really isn't that big of a deal, especially in a community that is supposed to be laid back and fun loving... Peace.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't listen to FAF's asshole brigade, that looks awesome. ^^;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 27, 2012)

Wox said:


> a community that is supposed to be laid back and fun loving



You should learn to lurk before joining _any_ forum. Don't assume things.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 27, 2012)

Wox said:


> PLUS the guy's mom just recently died, so cut him some slack, okay?



That doesn't relate to the conversation at hand whatsoever.


----------



## Wox (Sep 27, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You should learn to lurk before joining _any_ forum. Don't assume things.


 I am part of at least 2 other fur forums, and haven't encounter a single douche on either of them... Just this one ^_^


----------



## Wox (Sep 27, 2012)

This discussion is closed.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 27, 2012)

The thread is still open. 
Editing the first post and accusing people of "douching" isn't a way to go about handling things either. It looks worse on you than it would the critics.

The point they were making is: Forums are not fluffy cuddle happy lands. Do not expect this of any forum.
You put out pictures of your custom game car and it seems the consensus is repulsion. Welcome to a world that has criticism.
Were you expecting millions of hugs and praise?


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 28, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> The thread is still open.
> Editing the first post and accusing people of "douching" isn't a way to go about handling things either. It looks worse on you than it would the critics.
> 
> The point they were making is: Forums are not fluffy cuddle happy lands. Do not expect this of any forum.
> ...



What the hell is wrong with you people? He was just posting a picture of a car with a furry paint job from some game and you all go crazy mob attack on him. Seriously, I get the feeling most of you aren't even furries on this forum. I thought the car looked good, too.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 28, 2012)

We didn't attack him. We asked "dear god why would you do this?" or simply "what the fuck".
Only one post was offensive. One. That was asking for a slap on the artist's face.
The rest were questions.

Suddenly among the 'why' questions and 'what' critique people white-knighted and said we were harassing the OP and attacking him...
OP then edit-deleted his post and accuses people of "douching" the photo with other people preaching "shame on these assholes".
Yeah. See how things got inverted here?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 28, 2012)

Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 28, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> We didn't attack him. We asked "dear god why would you do this?" or simply "what the fuck".
> Only one post was offensive. One. That was asking for a slap on the artist's face.
> The rest were questions.
> 
> ...



All of the posts are either attacking or insulting him. Just because its phased as a question for some of them doesn't change anything. Nothing got "inverted". That comment makes the rest of your argument void because it implies that he did in fact get attacked and then the 'tables got flipped', which is not what happened.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 28, 2012)

I know that if it were to be my car with those horrifying decals I'd do something like this to it:
[video=youtube;j-lO3icB2WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-lO3icB2WM[/video]


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 28, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> I know that if it were to be my car with those horrifying decals I'd do something like this to it:
> [video=youtube;j-lO3icB2WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-lO3icB2WM[/video]



lolol lets rip on OP cause its the cool thing to do


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

Why didja take it down? Now the OP...doesn't really exist.  It's a total non-thread.


----------



## Kesteh (Sep 28, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> lolol lets rip on OP cause its the cool thing to do


See this? This right here? Creating problems from nothing.
Stop that.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 28, 2012)

Wox said:


> This discussion is closed.


Your wish is my suggestion that I will humbly take into account and grant. 


@Everyone-You don't need to be a douche because someone got something furry themed in a game. It's not like it was super bad or anything.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 29, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> lolol lets rip on OP cause its the cool thing to do



On a side note, don't do this.

If you feel some poster is getting mistreated, report it. Posts like this only result in more drama.


----------

